# Which Beethoven's Triple Concerto??



## Bayreuth

I've been in the store this morning and I have found this two editions of the Triple Concerto for less than 5 euros each. I know, for that price you would probably recommend me to purchase both, but I'm a little low on cash and I'm thinking of getting just one for now. Which one would you recommend??


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I have the one with Karajan-Oistrakh/Rostropovich/Richter that's coupled with the Brahms Double Concerto. You can't go wrong! The Triple Concerto is not even near the top of my favorite Beethoven works, but it's a fine work and I greatly enjoy the slow movement.


----------



## Pugg

SweetJesus said:


> I've been in the store this morning and I have found this two editions of the Triple Concerto for less than 5 euros each. I know, for that price you would probably recommend me to purchase both, but I'm a little low on cash and I'm thinking of getting just one for now. Which one would you recommend??
> View attachment 77115
> 
> 
> View attachment 77116


The Karajan for me, not the second recording but the one from your pic above. 
I do like however also, Martha Argerich / Renaud Capuçon / Mischa Maisky, once on Emi , not sure if it's available now.


----------



## Blancrocher

DiesIraeCX said:


> I have the one with Karajan-Oistrakh/Rostropovich/Richter that's coupled with the Brahms Double Concerto. You can't go wrong! The Triple Concerto is not even near the top of my favorite Beethoven works, but it's a fine work and I greatly enjoy the slow movement.


That's a famously controversial recording--at least 2 and maybe all 3 soloists disowned it. This is just by the way, though, since of course we're free to enjoy it more than they did!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Blancrocher said:


> That's a famously controversial recording--at least 2 and maybe all 3 soloists disowned it. This is just by the way, though, since of course we're free to enjoy it more than they did!


Oh wow, I had no idea. Was it disowned because of the Beethoven or the Brahms, or both? I've read some reviews not speaking too highly of the Brahms Double.


----------



## Blancrocher

DiesIraeCX said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea. Was it disowned because of the Beethoven or the Brahms, or both? I've read some reviews not speaking too highly of the Brahms Double.


The Beethoven, to my recollection. I think there may have been personal animosities with Karajan as well--too many egos in the room together, perhaps, which may have colored their judgments. But I speculate. It's a recording to audition, at any rate.


----------



## Triplets

Richter complained that they had inadequate rehearsal time and that Slava was sucking up to Karajan


----------



## Guest

Already been said, but I will add my vote to the Oistrakh/Rostropovich/Richter/Karajan recording. It is a great one - but as others have said, the Triple is not Beethoven's finest work. Still - a fine work.


----------



## DavidA

Triplets said:


> Richter complained that they had inadequate rehearsal time and that Slava was sucking up to Karajan


This has been widely quoted by the poison pen of Norman Lebrecht and the like in the anti-Karajan campaign. What he fails to realise is that Richter was hyper-critical of just about everything he played. He once said of the titanic Brahms second with Leinsdorf, "I can't find anything I like about it." So I wouldn't take Richter's comments too seriously if I was you. The Karajan version is superb and has become one of the best selling releases ever. That's of course one reason Lebrecht - with his penchant for failure - doesn't like it. 
I have also the version with Martha Argerich / Renaud Capuçon / Mischa Maisky. There is also a tremendous version with Serkin at the piano which comes with the Beethoven piano concertos. I got to know the work on the DG Anda / Schneiderhan / Fornier version which is also excellent.
You won't go wrong with any of these. As said not Beethoven at his best. It's a peculiar work really but thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## joen_cph

I love the work and consider it one of Beethoven´s most attractive pieces, actually preferring the budget release of
- Shelley,Roll,Kantorowicz,Wallfisch,RPO/int.mu.co. 95 20.3317ga CD

I also like
- Masur,soli,Gew/eterna 89 729 169 LP

Besides those, I´ve got
- B-Skoda,Bylsma,Maier,Coll.Aur/dhm 74 1065 99700 (interesting & lively, an early HIP-recording) LP
- Saraste,soli,ECO/emi harvey´s cfp 41 4495-1 (not recommendable; Cover:G.Arnold) LP
- Fricsay,Anda,Schneiderhahn,Fournier,BerlRSO/dg 136 236 (Cover:Breitkreuz) LP

The sound picture & attractiveness of the CD transfer of Fricsay´s recording might be a lot better than my LP version, though.


----------



## Triplets

DavidA said:


> This has been widely quoted by the poison pen of Norman Lebrecht and the like in the anti-Karajan campaign. What he fails to realise is that Richter was hyper-critical of just about everything he played. He once said of the titanic Brahms second with Leinsdorf, "I can't find anything I like about it." So I wouldn't take Richter's comments too seriously if I was you. The Karajan version is superb and has become one of the best selling releases ever. That's of course one reason Lebrecht - with his penchant for failure - doesn't like it.
> I have also the version with Martha Argerich / Renaud Capuçon / Mischa Maisky. There is also a tremendous version with Serkin at the piano which comes with the Beethoven piano concertos. I got to know the work on the DG Anda / Schneiderhan / Fornier version which is also excellent.
> You won't go wrong with any of these. As said not Beethoven at his best. It's a peculiar work really but thoroughly enjoyable.


I didn't say I took Richter's comments seriously, as he was known to be a bit of a complainer. But he apparently did make them, as Lebrecht wasn't the only one to have reported that he did so.
Personally, I rather enjoy the recording that they made.


----------



## Steatopygous

Triplets said:


> I didn't say I took Richter's comments seriously, as he was known to be a bit of a complainer. But he apparently did make them, as Lebrecht wasn't the only one to have reported that he did so.
> Personally, I rather enjoy the recording that they made.


I agree on both counts. Richter thought Karajan was far too egotistical, which he was. But this is a deeply satisfying account which may be my favourite.


----------



## gardibolt

It is a terrific performance to my mind, regardless of what the participants thought of it. Sometimes it's not good to be too close to things.


----------



## DavidA

Steatopygous said:


> I agree on both counts. Richter thought Karajan was far too egotistical, which he was. But this is a deeply satisfying account which may be my favourite.


If we're going to eliminate conductors on the grounds of being egotistical we might end up with a short list of one or two! í ½í¸


----------



## Animal the Drummer

DavidA said:


> This has been widely quoted by the poison pen of Norman Lebrecht and the like in the anti-Karajan campaign. What he fails to realise is that Richter was hyper-critical of just about everything he played. He once said of the titanic Brahms second with Leinsdorf, "I can't find anything I like about it." So I wouldn't take Richter's comments too seriously if I was you. The Karajan version is superb and has become one of the best selling releases ever. That's of course one reason Lebrecht - with his penchant for failure - doesn't like it.
> I have also the version with Martha Argerich / Renaud Capuçon / Mischa Maisky. There is also a tremendous version with Serkin at the piano which comes with the Beethoven piano concertos. I got to know the work on the DG Anda / Schneiderhan / Fornier version which is also excellent.
> You won't go wrong with any of these. As said not Beethoven at his best. It's a peculiar work really but thoroughly enjoyable.


Hadn't realised Richter said that about the tremendous Brahms 2 with Leinsdorf, though as others have said he was a master complainer (among other things!).

Strongly endorse the Serkin/Stern/Rose recording with the Philadelphia Orch.also in great form under Ormandy - not a combo known for their Beethoven, but they do him proud.


----------



## PeterF

I have both versions to which you referred and they are both very good. I also consider the versions by Stern / Istomin / Rose and by Serkin / Laredo / Parnas worthy of consideration.


----------



## KenOC

Enough of these stodgy old recordings! I recommend this lively dynamic performance by Gabetta and friends. Seems to be not available quite yet, but I have it somehow.


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> Enough of these stodgy old recordings! I recommend this lively dynamic performance by Gabetta and friends. Seems to be not available quite yet, but I have it somehow.


I bought this early October in Germany


----------



## DavidA

KenOC said:


> Enough of these stodgy old recordings! I recommend this lively dynamic performance by Gabetta and friends. Seems to be not available quite yet, but I have it somehow.


I certainly wouldn't call the old recordings 'stodgy'. This is pretty good but won't be replacing them.


----------



## Charlie Mac

I'd certainly go for the Karajan on EMI/Warner with Richter and friends, but I can understand what KenOC is referring to; I do think sometimes there is a general bias towards the big juggernaut recordings much of the time which, in comparison with many of the more modern recordings, could be viewed (by some listeners, at least) as ''stodgy''. Karajan's Handel Concerti Grossi recordings with the BPO could certainly be considered as such in comparison to the way these works are typically recorded nowadays.

Oh, and about the criticisms of the Karajan recording that have been levelled at it by some of its participants - artists are bound to judge something, that they've personally been involved in creating, very differently to the audience. Many authors will cite one of their more obscure novels as being their favourite work, for example. I believe Thomas Hardy considered The Woodlanders and The Return Of The Native his best novels - not the far more popular and beloved Far From The Madding Crowd or The Mayor Of Casterbridge.


----------

